

AirBnB has a serious UX problem - dmix
http://dmix.ca/2012/02/airbnb_ux_problem/

======
Harkins
From using it myself, and in discussions with friends who both travel and
host, "I'm sorry, it's not available those dates" is the polite way of saying,
"I looked at your profile and don't want you in my home."

------
silentscope
Somebody just submitted one hell of a job application. If I was AirBnB, I'd
take note and action.

------
mschaecher
We do #2 - #5 but could get a lot better on #3.

~~~
dmix
It's a challenging problem to solve. I just offered a few quick suggestions
from an outside perspective.

I just hope, as an active customer, that AirBnB will invest resources at some
point to minimize this problem.

It's very frustrating.

~~~
mschaecher
Yea, we're actively working on tackling it from all angles.

